# Cuesta-Rey Centenario Rivera Cigar Review - Cold weather smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cheap decent smokes from a good brand. These are my dead of winter smokes. You don't feel bad tossing one early, and you don't end up freezing...

Read the full review here: Cuesta-Rey Centenario Rivera Cigar Review - Cold weather smoke


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the review. I've never seen one of these but as winter is coming (and Socal temperatures plunge to the mid-50s) perhaps I should pick up a few. Definitely I should pick up one to try.


----------

